# This will make you sick!!!



## flathunter

This pic shows the damage caused by over fishing with setlines


----------



## mrfishohio

Looks like TX..where they grow fast & I don't think they are commercially harvested (by nets?) I think they are more like crappies down there, plentiful and abundant. Also they grow real fast. Now, if you tell me that's in OH, I would agree, sickening. Depends where it was and how caught.


----------



## Spike

Trotlines, setlines, limb lines, jug lines, whatever they are called are no more fishing than gill nets. It is harvesting, not fishing.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Man oh man. Words cant describe the anger. Jack, where did you find this pic at? Any idea where, even if its from Texas, its still a shame.


----------



## crappiebub

Here is where they came from.
http://www.anglerschat.com/_r/showthread/threadid_3955/index.html?


----------



## Fishman

Yup they were caught in Texas, the guys post says Rosenberg/Richmond area, thats still a lot of fish, how the hell could one person or 50 people for that matter eat all of those?


----------



## bkr43050

I guess part of the question is how can they eat all of that fish. But my question is who would want to. I have eaten large catfish a couple or three times and I no longer have the desire to try to make it edible. It is simply no good in my book. I think this is just an example of someone wanting to show off their success more than it is to feed people.


----------



## PoleSnatcher

Why would someone take that many

Makes no sense at all to me


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yes I agree Pole Snatcher, thats one reason people are hesitant on letting guys liek me even fish on their property, not all of us Catters are like that.

Oh by the way, I signed up last night for the webforum that those were poseted at, my user name is SavetheFlathead. I have a couple Q's that I want to ask.


----------



## Fishpro

Can`t see the reason to keep those giant ones, but those small ones would find themselves in the smoker!!!


----------



## catking

You can tell they were trot lined/set lined. Look at the mouths . All bloody from over night struggling? But what to do. These people in these states have been doing this for decades. They look at this as we look at casting for them. It's work for them to set lines and check them, in their minds. It's a no win situation in some states. Especially one like Texas, who prodes itself with Bassin waters. CATKING


----------



## catfishcraig

That is nothing to brag about there if they used trotlines, setlines, jugs or whatever. That is not sport. The thing that gets me i can see keeping the smaller catfish to have a cook out or what not or to share with some people that love catfish. But why the big ones what good would they do if the fish were that plentiful i would think you would release the big ones and catch the small ones im sure there easier to clean. then again i wouldnt know ive never caught a big flathead yet and all the big channels i catch i release. That is like my rule of thumb if you want to keep fish keep small ones let the big ones go for catfish. If i caught a huge largemouth bass id let it go id take a picture. The only fish id probably keep would be crappie that are big and that is only cause i dont catch them often and my step dad loves to eat them. Oh and Walleye and Perch lol my bad. Gettin off subjet now.

What a waste

id love to catch them big ones


----------



## crappiebub

Maybe JimBob is going to sell them and buy some shoes!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Unfortunately, I know harvesting like this is still common in both Alabama and Texas; probably other states too.


----------



## mrfishohio

Says the largest was 64#
I don't like it either. But it's in another state that happens to have an abundance of catfish. They did some changes in the law down there, got catfish classified as gamefish vs. roughfish. Anyway, I guess it worked to improve their fishery. Doesn't make alot of difference here in Ohio, only thing is rough fish can be shot with a bow or snagged or something. Ohio has no "gamefish status" for any fish.
We can worry about the setlines, the struggle, but then what about trapping? We allow that in OH for fox, etc. Those animals struggle too.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating anything. Not trying to be argumentative, just pointing out we accept some things, and not others. I like hook and line (rod) fishing. I think it's the only way to go. The vast majority of my fishing is C & R too. Some states allow setlines, limb lines, jugs, etc. We need to pick our battles. Let's focus on getting some regulations in the Ohio River of only one catfish per day over 34" may be harvested. There's guys with nets licensed by KY taking fish like those out of the Ohio River on a regular basis to stock paylakes here in Ohio. Let's focus on having Oh, IN KY and WV have a new Ohio River regulation for a one catfish per day over 34" harvested on the Ohio River. Same as what TN just put in place.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I was thinking that Cats were Gamefish now in Texas, the strange thing in the forum that these pics were in the Heading is "Catfish/Rough Fish"


----------



## mrfishohio

H2O....I noticed that too. I know I heard TX made cats into a gamefish.
Cats are considered roughfish in many states, I think KY considers them as roughfish. You could check their regulations, but I think by definition, a roughfish is anyfish without a size or creel limit. Cats are taken by snagging, and handgrabbing too.


----------



## steelmagoo

I've got no problem with how they were caught. Setlines, trotlines, hayhooks, handgrabing, jugs, rubberband lines, rod and reel, spearing, bowfishing, yo-yo's, cane pole, hand line, etc. Whatever is legal and appropriate in that jurisdiction. There are more ways people enjoy fishing than Orvis ever thought of. The amount of fish this guy took would bother me if it was in Ohio because I live in Ohio and I fish in Ohio. Numbers/pounds of fish like that take longer to reproduce here than in Texas. Actually, it would bother me if I still lived in Texas because it just seems like an unecessary amount. Must have one helluva big family, sure that wasn't Utah?


----------



## Guest

Thats a bunch of Bull $. I hope he enjoys eating that rough sour meat from all those big cats. Hes got more big fish in there than I will ever catch in my life.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yeap, I doubt I ever catch a "level" 6 Flathead, hell at this rate, I'll never catch...... Oh never mind, I'm done talkgin about my curse!


----------



## flathunter

You will catch one this year Bryan, may not be a big one...But you will catch one.

If not can I have your 800 dollar rods?.LOL!


----------



## H2O Mellon

If I dont catch a 20+ flattie this year, I'm going to sacraifice one of my St Croix's to the Catfishing God(s). They have made my life very hard lately!


----------



## TimJC

I'll take those St Croix's you, but I'm not a cat fishing god. I'm about as much of a catfishing god as catking is, well, a cat king


----------



## Mean Morone

My wifes family is from Texas, and her dad lived right on the Trinity River. When someone down there says lets go fishin, they are talking about setting lines. I went fishing with my father-in-law on the Trinity, and it had nothing to do with a rod and reel. We didn't catch anything, but we saw some nice blues (up to 25 lb) caught by other fisherman. One thing I noticed while motoring down the river, were all the lines hanging from trees. One after the other. I was amazed at all the lines set. And it gets hammered like this every day of the year. It's the culture down there. They are all meat fisherman. I say all, and I know that is a sweeping statement, but all the fisherman I met were like that. It amazed me that big catfish could still be caught on a dayly basis from this river. There is no such thing as catch and release or size limit either. If it makes it in the boat, it is going in the fryer. Just think how the fishing would be if it weren't fished so hard.

Oh, that boat looks just like the one my father-in-law had.


----------



## GMR_Guy

That sucks. Some of those flatties are babies. Why keep such fish? Who needs to keep that many catfish?


----------



## catfish_freddy

This picture makes me sick.. not something I would be proud of.


----------

